# AZ Wood



## 62veedub (Apr 22, 2022)

Anyone know of a good place to get splits in AZ, preferably in the Phoenix area?


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 22, 2022)

sawhorseray
 may be able to advise. He’s in Gilbert.


----------



## snadamo (May 11, 2022)

Other than places like Craigslist or Facebook marketplace I can’t think of any in the area. I’ll keep an eye out


----------



## onehump (Jul 29, 2022)

62veedub said:


> Anyone know of a good place to get splits in AZ, preferably in the Phoenix area?





snadamo said:


> Other than places like Craigslist or Facebook marketplace I can’t think of any in the area. I’ll keep an eye out


----------



## millerbuilds (Jul 29, 2022)

I messaged a buddy of mine who lives in PHX, he typically orders online or goes to a place called "Cave Creek Firewood"  not sure if that is near you or not, he said it is north of PHX. He said he has not bought from them since pre-Covid, the phone number is: 602-228-4311

Good Luck,

Jason


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 29, 2022)

Home Depot and Lowes carry splits, they are Kingsford brand, not my favorite but it’s there. Look up bbq supply stores in your area, they usually carry wood.


----------



## DougE (Jul 29, 2022)

I believe 

 sawhorseray
 got his wood from Cabelas when he had his stick burner.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 29, 2022)

DougE said:


> I believe
> 
> sawhorseray
> got his wood from Cabelas when he had his stick burner.


Yup and Sportsman’s Warehouse too.

https://www.sportsmans.com/outdoor-...lets-wood/ww-wood-inc-40no-mini-logs/p/p38190


----------



## Nefarious (Jul 29, 2022)

I just did a simple search on craigslist phoenix and found pecan wood by the search 'smoking wood'. Probably more can be found by a better search.


----------



## 62veedub (Jul 29, 2022)

Thanks guys! I found a guy on CL and got a face cord each of pecan and oak. There are quite a few places I found,just wasn’t sure who to try first!


----------



## rbnice1 (Jul 29, 2022)

So glad im in the midwest......  I can get oak/hickory/ash as needed in days.  Tho fruit woods can be hard to get unless you want to pay a premium.
(None of this is seasoned and worth a crap until a year of seasoning.)


----------



## 62veedub (Jul 29, 2022)

Yeah, when I was in Oregon, it all was a lot easier to get!

There is a lot of Chilean Mesquite trees here. Not sure how different it is from other Mesquite trees.


----------

